# Bloquer un appelant



## Kolof (27 Octobre 2021)

Hello, je suis passé sur iOS15, et le système permettant de bloquer les appels indésirables (spammeurs, brouteurs etc.) a changé, il n'est plus dans la liste des fonctions dispo en cliquant sur l'appelant.
Comment fait-on maintenant SVP ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Chris K (27 Octobre 2021)

Heuu si je touche le (i) d’un appel entrant j’ai bien l’option « bloquer ce correspondant » dans la fiche qui s’affiche.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2021)

Ou utiliser une application comme  Call Blocker


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Octobre 2021)

‎Orange Téléphone
					

‎Orange Téléphone vous permet d'identifier les appels spam avant même de décrocher, et de les bloquer. Elle permet également d’identifier les numéros inconnus, être informé des prix des appels vers les numéros surtaxés, et bien plus encore. C’est une application gratuite et sans publicité.  •...



					apps.apple.com


----------



## ericse (27 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,
J'utilise aussi l'app d'Orange de bloquage des appels indésirables, elle fonctionne bien et les signalements de la communauté sont efficaces. Par contre je suis obligé de la relancer fréquemment pour qu'elle reste active, c'est le cas pour les autres app du même genre ?


----------



## Kolof (28 Octobre 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> Heuu si je touche le (i) d’un appel entrant j’ai bien l’option « bloquer ce correspondant » dans la fiche qui s’affiche.


Merci, ce matin ça marche. Hier soir, pour une raison obscure, je ne l'avais pas...


----------



## LaJague (3 Février 2022)

Perso orange téléphone ne semble plus faire effet depuis qq temps !

J’ai tout essayé : désactivé/réactiver 
Réinstaller ….

Mais free me casse les bonbons en ce moment ! 

Si vous avez une autre appli svp


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Février 2022)

LaJague a dit:


> Perso orange téléphone ne semble plus faire effet depuis qq temps !


Oh non pas pour moi, en plus il se met à jour régulièrement.


----------



## love_leeloo (3 Février 2022)

je confirme, Orange Téléphone, au top
tous les jours j'ai des appels malveillants (CPF)
ça fait parfaitement le job

par contre faut pas oublier dans Réglages->Téléphone->Blocage d'appels et identification->Orange Téléphone de mettre sur ON
et de laisser l'appli ouverte évidemment


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2022)

Idem pour moi


----------

